# British Arnis Champioships Results



## Pat OMalley (Jun 15, 2006)

The British Arnis Alliance held it's first ever padded stick championships where the competitors wear only head gear and groin protection.

The event was endorsed by the Philippine Council of Kali Eskrima Arnis Masters and the British Council of Kali Eskrima Arnis Instructors, and was the first qualifying event for those competing to gain places on the British team that will compete at the next World Arnis Championships that are to be held in Manila, Philippines on December 8th to 10th 2006.

Well done to all that took part and a special thanks to all the judges and referee's.

*1ST BRITISH ARNIS ALLIANCE CHAMPIONSHIPS **JUNE 11TH 2006 *
*MANSFEILD ENGLAND*
*RESULTS*​


*FORMS / SAYAW DIVISION* 
*WOMEN*

*1. REBECCA KANE - KANE ACADEMY*
*2. LUCY OMALLEY - RAPID ARNIS INT*

*MEN*

*1. EDMUND QUARTEY - RAPID ARNIS MIDDLESTOWN*
*2. PAUL SMITH - COMBAT ARTS SCOTLAND*
*3. PAUL IZOD - KANE ACADEMY*

*SPARRING DIVISIONS*​
*WOMENS OPEN WEIGHT SINGLE STICK:*

*1. REBECCA KANE - KANE ACADEMY*
*2. LUCY OMALLEY - RAPID ARNIS INT*
*3. SHELLEY SMITH - COMBAT ARTS SCOTLAND*

*MENS LIGHT WEIGHT SINGLE STICK*

*1. ADAM JEFFERY - URBAN MARTIAL ARTS*
*2. FAHAD SULUN - URBAN MARTIAL ARTS*
*3. ADAM SCOTT - URBAN MARTIAL ARTS*

*MENS MIDDLE WEIGHT SINGLE STICK*

*1. IAIN WALLACE - RAPID ARNIS BRADFORD*
*2. JON BROSTER - RAPID ARNIS NOTTINGHAM*
*3. ALAN SALIH - URBAN MARTIAL ARTS*

*MENS HEAVY WEIGHT SINGLE STICK*

*1. EDMUND QUARTEY - RAPID ARNIS MIDDLESTOWN*
*2. ALAN FOOTITT - URBAN MARTIAL ART*
*3. PAUL SMITH - COMBAT ARTS SCOTLAND*

*WOMENS DOUBLE STICK OPEN WEIGHT*

*1. LUCY OMALLEY - RAPID ARNIS INT *
*2. REBECCA KANE - KANE ACADEMY*

*MENS DOUBLE STICK OPEN WEIGHT*

*1. PAUL SMITH - COMBAT ARTS SCOTLAND*
*2. JON BROSTER - RAPID ARNIS NOTTINGHAM*
*3. EDMUND QUARTEY - RAPID ARNIS MIDDLESTOWN*

A 2nd qualifying event will be held in late September, early October for the remaining possitions on the team, those wishing to take part should PM me with their details and I will send you the details once they are confirmed.

Best regards

Pat


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 15, 2006)

Pat,

Thank you for the notice. Looks like it was a nice event.


----------

